# New lathe for beginner



## kitestir (Feb 6, 2017)

I am looking at add a lathe to my shop. I was wondering how many people turn pens on a full size lathe?  I only have room for one lathe and am looking at either a Nova 1624 or a Ripon 70-220. I am not sure if I will ever do large so I am not sure the Nova is needed.  The Ripon looks like a great buy on a VS lathe. 

Thoughts and suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Curly (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome to the site. Post an introduction in the Introductions section of the forum and you will be eligible for a prize draw. 

Many people turn with larger lathes and are happy to be able to jump to larger items like bowls or stair spindles for their home or pieces for furniture, bedposts for instance. A lathe like the Rikon is popular because it is affordable and compact but limits out if you move on to bigger stuff at a later date. If you have no interest in lager turning then you will be very happy with the Rikon. If you want to turn larger things later or incorporate turning into furniture then the Nova will be appreciated. It's up to you. One thing to mention is that model of Nova has to have the belt manually moved to change speeds, easy but bugs some people. The DVR models come with electronic speed control at a cost of course.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 6, 2017)

I use a Nova 1624-44 to make bowls, hollowforms, peppermills, pendants ... and yes, pens too :biggrin: (Kitless as well as pen kits.)

Before buying the Nova, I used the HarborFright 12" x 33" lathe (for all of the above, except kitless pens which I hadn't started making at that time.)

Changing the belts isn't bad, but I'm now looking at the upgrade motor to get the variable speed drive.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 6, 2017)

When this question comes up again and again I will now post this. I think all new turners should get a one way lathe. Now that is the way to start a turning career.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Oneway 2000 Series Large Lathes | Oneway Lathes | Wood Turning Lathes


----------



## Edgar (Feb 6, 2017)

My general power tool philosophy is to buy the best tool you can possibly afford, then buy the next one up from that.

That being said, my first lathe was a $200 Excelsior mini-lathe from Rockler about 4 years ago. I had never turned anything in my life and wasn't sure that I was going to get deep into turning, so I didn't want to start out with a large investment. About a year ago, I added a NOVA DVR-XP to my shop -- what a honey of a machine, but definitely a budget-stretcher. I still use my mini for some things, almost daily, but I do almost all my turning on the NOVA.

So, yes, I am one who turns on a full size lathe.

I'm not personally familiar with either of the two lathes that you mentioned, so I can only give you my general thoughts on them. The Rikon is a midi lathe, but has variable speed which is really nice. The NOVA is a larger, full size lathe with a swivel head, but you have to move a belt to change speeds. However, I believe you can get a variable speed controller for it.

Both brands are good and if that's what your budget can afford, then either is probably a good choice. However, if you are really considering a full size lathe, especially if you think you might ever want to do other kinds of work, then I would suggest looking at a really nice machine like a NOVA DVR or another similar sized lathe.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 6, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> When this question comes up again and again I will now post this. I think all new turners should get a one way lathe. Now that is the way to start a turning career.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> Oneway 2000 Series Large Lathes | Oneway Lathes | Wood Turning Lathes




Might also be a good way to end a marriage :biggrin::biggrin:

My NOVA DVR-XP was all I dared ask LOML for permission to purchase.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 6, 2017)

Edgar said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > When this question comes up again and again I will now post this. I think all new turners should get a one way lathe. Now that is the way to start a turning career.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> ...




You just have to get more creative in your approach. The honey-do list gets longer:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## turn81 (Feb 6, 2017)

kitestir said:


> I am looking at add a lathe to my shop. I was wondering how many people turn pens on a full size lathe?  I only have room for one lathe and am looking at either a Nova 1624 or a Ripon 70-220. I am not sure if I will ever do large so I am not sure the Nova is needed.  The Ripon looks like a great buy on a VS lathe.
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions appreciated!





I have the rikon 70-220 and I love it. 12 1/2 capability will allow for bowls, etc with good power.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Marmotjr (Feb 6, 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that as long as the lathe spins, spins true, and doesn't fall apart, it doesn't really matter which lathe you get for pens.  

It's the accessories that get ya!


----------



## mecompco (Feb 6, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> When this question comes up again and again I will now post this. I think all new turners should get a one way lathe. Now that is the way to start a turning career.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> Oneway 2000 Series Large Lathes | Oneway Lathes | Wood Turning Lathes



If my Powerball numbers ever come in--this will be in my shop!


----------



## farmer (Feb 6, 2017)

LOL

Full sized lathe.
When I was in the ship yards in japan they had a lathe to make the proper drive shafts.
I don't think I can through rock as far as that lathe was long ...

My vote is a metal lathe  ,....  22 inches between centers is a good starting place .
 I would look for a descent used metal lathe ..
Wood lathes are a dime a dozen for the cheap ones on Craigs list .
I bought a 7x 14.central metal lathe out of a 2nd hand store for 75.00 bucks ...

If photo bucket was up I would post some photos of some of my cue lathes set up with a indexer and a live cutter .

Anyway just tossing thoughts out


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 6, 2017)

Edgar said:


> Might also be a good way to end a marriage :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> My NOVA DVR-XP was all I dared ask LOML for permission to purchase.



One of the things I did shortly after I got married (with my wife's blessing of course) was to start my own 'Parts Account'. She got tired of me asking for $500 here and $700 there to buy parts for my old cars so when I sold one of my 5 cars, I put that money in the separate 'Parts Account'. 

Now she has no say in what I do with that money. If I want to buy $1,500 cylinder heads for my Fairlane, I can. Or if I want to upgrade my bandsaw, I can. And she can't tell me 'No!'.
Now obviously I need to have a way to replentish the account and that's one of the reasons I do craft shows . I have also sold 2 more of my cars and a bunch of spare car parts. And my wife will occasionally give me some money to put into my account :biggrin:.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 6, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> When this question comes up again and again I will now post this. I think all new turners should get a one way lathe. Now that is the way to start a turning career.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> Oneway 2000 Series Large Lathes | Oneway Lathes | Wood Turning Lathes




Oneway shmumway, get a Vicmarc.


----------



## mark james (Feb 6, 2017)

I have a Jet Mini (non VS), and a NOVA 16-24 (Non VS).  I actually would say I use both 50% of the time.  Both take part in making/finishing/polishing a pen; and the NOVA is there for birdhouses, bowls, etc.

I also agree that with skill and creativity, you can make most lathes work for what you need.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 6, 2017)

Spanx said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > When this question comes up again and again I will now post this. I think all new turners should get a one way lathe. Now that is the way to start a turning career.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> ...



Not even in the same league:biggrin:


Now when we talk about buying a metal lathe, this is the one I will suggest. Boy we can make alot of pens with this baby. It is an entry level lathe too. Good for small and mid sized shops. 

www.baileigh.com/metal-lathe-pl-144...st 2015&utm_term=1101100020198&utm_content=Al


----------



## Skie_M (Feb 7, 2017)

I built this starter lathe for cheap ....

Designed to be powered by an old vacuum cleaner motor or a drill ... 








But you probably want to start with something a bit higher on the food chain ... I like the mini wood lathe from Harbor Freight.  It's got variable speed in a dial control, #1 morse tapers as well as a 3/4 - 10 spindle thread, and is small enough to fit into tight spaces for those who are on a budget concerning working room.  Has more than enough power to handle pens, keychains, bottle stoppers, and even small bowls.  Not bad for $100 dollars + tax (with a 25% off coupon from Harbor Freight).


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> I built this starter lathe for cheap ....
> 
> Designed to be powered by an old vacuum cleaner motor or a drill ...
> 
> ...



There is the rub.

Don't want to have to buy twice when starting out.


----------



## kitestir (Feb 7, 2017)

The one way is tempting........but NO!:biggrin:

Thankfully I have a very understanding wife!  But unfortunately I have 3 expensive hobbies so I have to pick and choose wisely!:beer:

In addition to woodworking I have a 1970 Chevelle that is 95% completed and I shoot USPSA and target shoot.

So back on track:
  I finally decided to bite the bullet and get the Nova.  It is the biggest I can fit in my small shop and has the most power, swing etc.  I can upgrade to DVR down the road if I want to when funds are available. And it seems capable of small stuff as well.

I went to pick it up today and the one they had was being put together in back. When I looked at it they had replaced a broken motor mounts and a couple of screws were broken in the head cover.  I was not to pleased. I called before I drove there and they said it was in the box.....  so I passed on it and ordered on from Amazon with free shipping and it will be here between 12-3 Friday. Can't wait!

Now to order the supplies I need to start turning pens!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2017)

Now we get to see which hobby costs more. I am betting pen turning if you do get into it seriously. Good luck. The lathe is the cheapest part. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Feb 8, 2017)

Uhh .... no, Gunsmithing is, by far, the most expensive hobby I've looked into.

Need full size metalworking lathe for rifle barrels, a 20-ton rifling press, a full assortment of carbide rifling and swaging buttons, full metalworking shop + full woodworking shop ...  Bladesmithing is simple by comparison, and that includes making swords and knives.

Of course, if I had all that I'ld still be able to make pens ... might even make damascus barrel pens too!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 8, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> Uhh .... no, Gunsmithing is, by far, the most expensive hobby I've looked into.
> 
> Need full size metalworking lathe for rifle barrels, a 20-ton rifling press, a full assortment of carbide rifling and swaging buttons, full metalworking shop + full woodworking shop ...  Bladesmithing is simple by comparison, and that includes making swords and knives.
> 
> Of course, if I had all that I'ld still be able to make pens ... might even make damascus barrel pens too!




He did not say anything about gunsmithing:biggrin: He said he target shoots. and plays with cars.


----------

